# Onix...TDI, TDF, TDE?



## Bodid (May 16, 2006)

OK, I'm pretty sure I'm going with the 07' Onix, but which configuration? I've had Campy in the past, I'm familiar with Ultegra, but I've got no history on SRAM Rival. Anyone care to chim in in the gruppo offerings? Is there one the stands out over the others? MSRP seems reasonable (between 2100. and 2400.), and it's one of the few (very few) bikes that fits me at a decent pricepoint. I'm just coming back from knee surgery (torn MCL) and I'm looking for a basic frame setup I can grow with and change components when I'm ready.

Oh, one more thing. I came across an 06' Orca that has about 500 touring miles on it from a dealer. It comes as frame/fork, headset, and the dealer's willing to include a Dura Ace 7801 wheelset for 1850. Obviously, I'll need a gruppo set. Anyone care to comment on this offer as good, bad, awful, forget it?

Bo.


----------



## G_Sup (Nov 12, 2006)

The Orca deal sounds pretty good. Add $900+ for DA or $650 for Ultegra and you have a nice bike. I actually prefer the 07 Orca, but a damn nice bike for the price.

As for the TDF, TDI, or TDE any of them will work great. I initially went for the SRAM setup. but chickened out and stuck with the Ultegra. I do love that orange frame though! I seem to see more of the TDF versions around, that's for sure. Kind of wished I had gone with the SRAM and orange color combo just to be different. You're definately getting the best wheelset with the TDF though.


----------

